# New 55



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is the progression of my new 55 gal. setup:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/album13

The layout will have some more plants added, but it the general idea is obvious now - to have a "cluster" of plants in the middle and a surrounding "lawn" of low growing plants.

--Nikolay


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Its looking interesting. I trust you'll keep this thread updated with lots of pics right??


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I surely will.

PPS works too good 

--Nikolay


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Given a 55, I would be tempted to scape it in a flow style with rocks indicating a lengthwise water flow and some sort of undulating substrate with mostly low level plants. 55 dimensions are not very easy to work with but you've done a nice job there.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## quietgamer (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice layout and containing interesting, rich thoughts, niko. The "flashing" substrate somehow a little stresses the simplicity of your approach.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Updated the progress pictures for this tank:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/album13

Still working on the left side.

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

very nice, lookst like you upgraded the light? what is the light spec? care to share?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Turtlehead

Same lights as before - a 55 and a 65 PC, total of 120 watts.

The pictures may have a different hue because I used a different setting for a white ballance this time.

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I see, very nice!


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I like the substrate, what is it? Also like the absence of a background in
the tank. ;-) 

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks very nice, Niko! What are the plants in the far right? They look almost Downoi-ish, star shaped.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Wruyle,

The substrate is 100% Fluorite. You can see how the 10,000Kelvin bulb that is on the right renders the colors cooler. The Fluorite looks different in the left side of the tank compared to the right side. The camera exagerates that effect, in reality the difference is small.

Pisces,

The palm-like plants on the right are Eichornia diversifolia (stargrass I guess). Beautiful plant but sensitive to N or P deficiencies and to shipping.

--Nikolay


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow, that must be the original dark Flourite, then. Sure is nice under the
10,000K lighting! Thanks for the info,

Bill


----------

